# Dimebag Darrell Figure



## Sebastian (Sep 12, 2011)

This is a figure, commission I made for a person from Canada 
8.7in/22cm tall.

Took a lot of time, but I'm happy with the result 



























Based on these pictures:










some detail can't be seen because the figure is painted, but check out the shoelaces from a work in progress picture:




They go into the hole "under", later out of the hole over the top, and later down into another hole etc.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks sweet. Good job, mang.


----------



## MFB (Sep 12, 2011)

Damn dude, these are getting ridiculously awesome


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2011)

You don't work for Dean do you?


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank You 
No I don't work for Dean


----------



## Michael T (Sep 12, 2011)

Very cool. What's the size of the figure ? Hours invested?


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 12, 2011)

Michael T said:


> Very cool. What's the size of the figure ? Hours invested?


Thank You 
8.7inches /22cm tall, about 100 hours


----------



## Michael T (Sep 12, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> Thank You
> 8.7inches /22cm tall, about 100 hours



That's awesome. Excellent detail. Time well invested. 
Look forward to seeing more of your word.


----------



## Bigfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You don't work for Dean do you?



That's a Washburn


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup, Washburn  also, check out the updated pictures - shoelaces


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks beautiful man, thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 12, 2011)

Holy shit, that is excellent work man!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh man, you know how I feel about your work. Fucking slick Sebby!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 13, 2011)

Now do one of bulb


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 13, 2011)

That's so cool. What's also cool, is his old house is a 10 minute drive from mine. Always cool driving by.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 13, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Now do one of bulb


I think that would be possible... but well...time=$$ LOL



nojyeloot said:


> That's so cool. What's also cool, is his old house is a 10 minute drive from mine. Always cool driving by.



Thanks  That's pretty cool!


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 13, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> I think that would be possible... but well...time=$$ LOL



You should do the Polish version of Dimebag... His name is Vogg


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks,
well If I'll have time, I'll definitely work on some more figures


----------



## tank (Sep 16, 2011)

getcha pull!!! cit


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 16, 2011)

Still can't get over how cool the shoes look


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 16, 2011)

8.7", huh? That's great! And the real one will be just like this, right? Same proportions, same coloring? Because we don't want this to be in danger of being trod upon by a dwarf.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> 8.7", huh? That's great! And the real one will be just like this, right? Same proportions, same coloring? Because we don't want this to be in danger of being trod upon by a dwarf.



lol! i was given this napkin...


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> 8.7", huh? That's great! And the real one will be just like this, right? Same proportions, same coloring? Because we don't want this to be in danger of being trod upon by a dwarf.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 22, 2011)

Two words

*
BAD ASS*


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 23, 2011)

FACTORY said:


> Two words
> 
> *
> BAD ASS*



Thanks man! I'm happy you like it


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 24, 2011)

Listening to "Fucking Hostile" as I saw this... splendid work!


----------



## ridner (Mar 6, 2012)

love your work man!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 7, 2012)

ridner said:


> love your work man!



Hellyeah


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 8, 2012)

Very Nice !


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 10, 2012)

DUDE! That is amazing. Excellent work. I have never understood how someone like yourself could take a 2d photo and turn it into a 3d object so well.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 10, 2012)

ronjhoser said:


> DUDE! That is amazing. Excellent work. I have never understood how someone like yourself could take a 2d photo and turn it into a 3d object so well.



Thank You 
I'll probably not make any sense  but I always had a better "3d" than "2d" "thinking" - it's probably because of the countless hours spent (as a kid) with lego, making plastic planes/models and playing with plasticine lol

I can't really draw on the same "level" as I can sculpt... nothing near haha

Thanks


----------

